# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Edelweiss, 10 ans, un amour sur pattes (59)

## manidex

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Edelweiss
*Type:* Angora
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 13 ans 10 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250269201017030
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 59 - Nord
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0623891560
*E-mail :* coulonmelanie@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Bonjour,


Je vous présente Edelweiss (dite Edelle), adorable chatte Brown Tabby angora âgée de 10 ans. Je l'ai sortie d'un milieu de vie insalubre (litière non vidée depuis des mois, elle vivait dans ses excréments) au mois de novembre et elle est en accueil à la maison depuis.


Edelle est une chatte très proche de l'homme,  extrêmement câline, qui ne demande pas à sortir et est très propre malgré ce qu'elle a vécu. Malgré son âge elle est très joueuse. Elle est par contre craintive envers les chiens et ne tolère pas tous les chats, c'est au cas par cas...


Ici elle ne vit qu'à l'étage car elle ne souhaite pas descendre à cause de mes chiens. C'est une situation frustrante pour elle car l'étage ne comporte que notre chambre et elle passe du temps avec nous seulement la nuit, ; même si bien sûr nous lui accordons des moments à elle en nous rendant auprès d'elle plusieurs fois par jour, elle ne participe pas vraiment à la vie de la maison et nous appelle quand elle se sent seule.


J'aimerai vraiment qu'elle trouve un foyer où elle aura l'attention qu'elle mérite ; elle saura vous le rendre au centuple!
Edelle est identifiée et stérilisée. 


Je vous posterais des photos prochainement, même si la miss est difficile à photographier car elle est toujours collée à nous.


Bonne journée à tous!

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Nous attendons les photos , les conditions d'adoptions pour donner plus de chance à cette minette qui semble le mériter vu sa vie :: d'avant

----------


## manidex

Edelle est adoptable partout en France (avec une préférence pour la moitié Nord afin de lui éviter le stress d'un trop long trajet) et en Belgique. Je cherche une famille sans chien ou selon une organisation permettant à chacun (chien comme chat) de participer séparément à la vie du foyer. Si d'autres chats sont présents, il faut également qu'elle puisse avoir un espace de retrait sans être mise à l'écart des humains.
L'idéal pour la miss serait un foyer sans chien ni chat, avec une personne prête à lui faire des câlins. Elle peut vivre en appartement sans souci.
Elle est visible sur la commune de Denain.
J'essaye de poster quelques photos ce soir (Je ne parviens pas à le faire depuis mon téléphone).

----------


## manidex

Bonjour à tous!
Voici quelques photos de la belle, elles ne lui rendent pas vraiment justice, je suis une photographe pourrie  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Très belle minette Je pense que si vous diffuser pour elle sur les réseaux sociaux elle a des chances Elle n'est pas sous asso??

----------


## manidex

C'est compliqué pour moi de partager sur les réseaux sociaux car l'annonce risque d'arriver jusqu'à l'ancien propriétaire d'Edelle (je l'ai récupérée dans le cadre d'un divorce dans ma famille, Madame était la propriétaire sur les papiers et c'est elle qui me l'a confié, mais Monsieur vivait avec Edelle dans la maison commune du couple que Madame avait quitté depuis plusieurs mois et dans laquelle aucun entretien/ménage/sortie des poubelles n'avait été fait depuis). L'idéal serait un groupe spécialisé dans les adoptions pour que les partages ne se fassent pas depuis mon profil perso (et donc dans le cercle familial), mais je n'en connais pas.

Elle n'est pas sous association, non. Les associations de mon secteur ne prennent plus les demandes car surbookées, et son adoption n'est pas une urgence (même si pour son bien-être il serait préférable qu'elle trouve un foyer plus disponible pour elle)

----------


## papillon60000

tu devrais retirer ton mail et ton tel alors car ça va forcément finir sur FB
perso, vais faire une diff en me mettant en contact et si j'ai des demandes je te transférerai

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## manidex

Je veux bien que ça aille sur fb, ça c'est pas un problème. Je ne veux juste pas que le post initial soit écrit depuis mon compte perso (l'ancien propriétaire tombera dessus si c'est moi qui l'écrit a cause de nos relations communes, mais pas si le post est créé par quelqu'un d'autre)

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Nous mettre le lien ici ....

----------


## manidex

Je n'ai pas compris Mariejolie

----------


## papillon60000

https://www.facebook.com/alice.papil...52419701817219

----------


## manidex

Merci beaucoup Papillon! Je vais transmettre le lien à mes contacts fb "hors cercle familial" pour qu'ils puissent partager.

----------


## manidex

Bonjour,
j'ai refait une tentative pour les photos mais même à 2, comme vous pouvez le constater, c'est difficile de faire de jolies photos de cette miss ultra câline.

----------


## papillon60000

elle est très jolie, ça c'est sûr ! des pistes ? pas facile sans chien ni chat...
j'ai modifié les photos sur FB et relancé...

----------


## manidex

Non malheureusement pas de piste  :Frown: 
J'en parle beaucoup autour de moi, et c'est vraiment une chouette minette , mais effectivement sans autres animaux c'est pas facile. Si elle n'avait pas eu peur de mes 4 zozos je l'aurais gardée, elle est vraiment facile à vivre, mais cette situation n'est pas idéale pour elle.

----------


## manidex

J'oubliais,  merci beaucoup pour le partage! J'ai transféré le lien à des contacts, j'ai encore quelques personnes qui n'ont pas partagé,  je vais leur redemander de le faire.

----------


## manidex

Up pour la gentille Edelle!

----------


## manidex

Up!
Edelle aimerait tellement un foyer où elle pourrait avoir autant de câlins qu'elle le souhaite!

----------


## manidex

Up pour la belle Edelle!

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## manidex

Merci Aurore!

----------


## manidex

Bonjour à tous!

Edelle va bien, avec les beaux jours elle aime passer son temps sur l'appui de fenêtre, pour prendre l'air en toute sécurité (elle ne cherche absolument pas à sortir, elle s'installe sur le rebord et observe les environs, hume les odeurs). Malgré les températures de ces derniers jours, elle aime toujours dormir collée contre moi, et dès que j'ouvre les yeux elle vient réclamer ses câlins. Elle adore ses parties de "lancer de balle en papier alu" mais ses mouvements endiablés les envoient souvent voler en bas de l'escalier, dans les pattes des chiens, et elle refuse toujours de descendre, malgré qu'elle ait toujours vécu avec des chiens et dormait dans leur pattes lorsqu'elle était plus jeune. 

Toujours pas de piste pour elle, je pense que son âge ne doit pas jouer en sa faveur  :Frown:  
C'est pourtant une minette en pleine forme et pleine de vie, qui a encore tant à donner.

Bonne journée!

----------


## manidex

Up! La belle Edelle cherche toujours sa famille!

----------


## manidex

Up pour Edelle!

----------


## manidex

Up! Edelle aimerait trouver une famille pour les belles années qu'elle a encore devant elle

----------


## manidex

Up! Edelle va bien mais elle préférerait vivre dans une famille où elle participe vraiment à la vie de famille

----------


## GADYNETTE

Elle est super belle,  ne fait pas son âge (c'est franchement dommage que vous ne puissiez pas la garder).

----------


## manidex

C'est sur qu'elle ne fait pas son âge, surtout qu'elle est très joueuse!
C'est techniquement possible de la garder mais pour une vie que ne sera pas épanouissante pour elle. Je préfère qu'elle trouve une famille qui pourra lui apporter tout l'amour et la présence qu'elle mérite. 
Si elle descendait au rez-de-chaussée je pourrais la garder, mais elle a vraiment une trouille bleue des chiens, et n'ose pas descendre même lorsqu'ils sont dehors.

----------


## manidex

Up! Edelle est toujours dans l'attente de sa famille définitive !

----------


## Yambe

bonjour

La belle cherche toujours ?

----------


## Manouchka

Bonjour, pouvons-nous avoir des nouvelles d'Edelweiss s'il vous plaît ? Merci d'avance.

----------

